# Brick wall - concrete slab floor separation.



## DewmanTN (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this forum so greetings to all. I have the same strange situation on my foundation/floor of my screen porch and front porch that I have never seen before. It looks like the brick wall is being used as the load bearing for the walls with no cinder block or other back-up behind. I also dont see where anything was used to connect it to the slab floor. The cap bricks are laid perpendicularly over the wall bricks. The separation is getting worse and I was wondering if anyone has a fix that doesn't require re-doing the wall. If I could just prevent it from getting worse, I think it would be ok as it is only separating, not sinking.

Thanks in advance,

DEW


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I know how a porch should be built, with a footing around the outside edge, which would give proper support for the bricks. If that is what you have, the issue is with the concrete slab. They are often not backfilled correctly and will settle, pulling away from the house and perimeter foundation. If the slab was not backfilled/compacted, mud jacking is a method of restoring it to proper levels. 

If there is no perimeter support under the bricks, the only thing to do is tear it all out and install a footer.


----------



## joan smith (Jul 15, 2009)

It's hard to tell by the picture if the slab and brick are on the ground, if they are you may try going around the perimeter of the brick on the outside with treated wood and driving short pieces of rebar in the ground wedged very tightly to put a push against the brick every couple feet or so. I built a grill pad like this many years ago and it is doing fine. Dont attach the treated wood to the brick as this may cause more harm than good , just lay treated 2x4 's turned up or 4x4's and drive about 2' pieces of rebar into the ground wedged very tightly against the treated wood this may help the brick from pulling farther away from the slab. Make sure any breaks are in the center of a brick and not in a morter joint. Hope this helps. At least its inexpensive and worth a try.


----------



## joan smith (Jul 15, 2009)

It's hard to tell by the picture if the slab and brick are on the ground, if they are you may try going around the perimeter of the brick on the outside with treated wood and driving short pieces of rebar in the ground wedged very tightly to put a push against the brick every couple feet or so. I built a grill pad like this many years ago and it is doing fine. Dont attach the treated wood to the brick as this may cause more harm than good , just lay treated 2x4 's turned up or 4x4's and drive about 2' pieces of rebar into the ground wedged very tightly against the treated wood this may help the brick from pulling farther away from the slab. Make sure any breaks are in the center of a brick and not in a morter joint. Hope this helps. At least its inexpensive and worth a try.


----------



## DewmanTN (Jul 12, 2009)

*Thanks for the info.*

I found out that the footer is settling, probably because of all the rain we had this spring. I am watching it to see if it is finished settling before I decide the next step.

Thanks again,

Dewman TN


----------



## rutagersdad (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree with Just Bill, the best solution, as odious as it sounds, is to rebuild the brick wall. The brick should have been tied in to the concrete slab, or vise versa.

If you decide to rebuild, drill into the concrete slab, or concrete screws or bolts, and tie into the brick mortar joints. 

Have fun, I do not envy you!


----------

